# Encouraging green algae



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Whenever I see pictures of tanks on here with the rocks covered in mats of algae it leaves me green with envy..... :lol: Ok no more awful puns for this post! But anyways, I really want that look in my tank but I'm still in the diatoms stage. Is there anyway I can accelerate and stimulate the growth of green algaes? I would love for everything to be green instead of this nasty brown shade. I think my mbuna would appreciate that as well.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Medium to high light will grow green algae. What kind of light do you have, how many watts, and how long do you keep them on?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

u will like it at first.... then ull beg for mercy when ur lass turns green on a daily basis lol.. bristle nose plecos for the Win!


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Mostly lots of light but not too much for the health of your cichlid.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had luck with green algae in any of my tanks. I've gone as far as dosing ferts, changing lighting, switching substrate and switching out rocks. The green grows but eventually turns brownish/red.
Solution: bristlenose plecos to eat it all. 
It does look nice while green though.


----------

